# ClanTT meeting: Photo Thread



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Thought I'd start a new thread rather than posting on page 17 of the existing one.

A big thankyou to our French hosts for one of the best organised cruise/meets I have ever been to. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The scenery, weather, roads and cuisine were fantastic. The choice of venues for the cruise stops, meals and hotels were also great.

Some pics. More to follow.

























Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Busy at work I see then Sean......................... :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks like you had a great time.

I am sooooooo jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Looks like you had a great time.
> 
> I am sooooooo jealous! :mrgreen:


You would have hated it Penny........ too much food................too much wine....................too much driving :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Busy at work I see then Sean......................... :wink:


Absolutely flat out mate......... Flat out on the floor snoring that is. [smiley=zzz.gif] :lol:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> ................too much wine....................


Sorry, you've got a grammar error in there somewhere! I'm not sure what those three words means in one sentence!! :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Eventually made it home today at 10.00am after another great TTour. Some great roads, some lovely food, even if i was a bit ducked out of it on Sunday evening , some nice wine and most important great company  . Covered 2,600 km in total. Big thank you to ClanTT our hosts for the weekend [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and to squadron leader blackers for his navigation skills. The road to Cherbourg was particularly nice :!:

Pretty wrecked at this stage, so an early night for me [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow what an excellent trip!

Huge thanks to all our new French friends for organising such an exceptional tour.

Special mention for James (Blackers) for performing his Wing Commander role to his normal high standards and providing the tour stickers, Adrian for keeping us all 'real' and not forgetting Dec (O4DTT) for being so accomodating :-* :wink:

Here's a few shots:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a fantastic meeting. Thanks to all at ClanTT for making us all so welcome and organising such a great meeting. Lots of driving, lots of good food, lots of good wine and lots of good company - we must do it again some time


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

A few more pictures.

At the Cognac distillery. (You would've hated it Penny)









The local Post Office.









My car in the morning mist at Peche-Lune.









All ready to leave Peche-Lune.









Brian following in my mirror to the Chateau.









The Chateau.









And finally a couple of shots from DashboardCam on the way home.

















Yes Kev, I am *that * busy at work. :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

brilliant photos guys...
looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> At the Cognac distillery. (You would've hated it Penny)


Yeah, you're right. But David loves Cognac!! :lol:


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Daniela, Dave, James, Brian, Sean, Kevin, Declan, Andraw and your passengers for your coming in France, in Dordogne for ClanTT annual meeting.
I hope you enjoy your stay. In any case it was a great pleasure to welcome you.

We were lucky thanks to the sunny weekend with also beautiful roads and gourmet meals ("Foie gras", "confit de canard". "salade de gésiers", "gateau aux noix" ....)

I hope to see you next year ... perhaps in the Pyrénées Tour !!

Now some pictures to follow : 

Visit of the "Distillerie des Mousans"









All the TT on the starting grid :



























René makes the clown !!


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Review of the different Audi TT


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Jeanhub









Oulan BaTTor






















































Daniela


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Visit of the beautiful Castelnaud Castle :wub:


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

A few traffic in a little village


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

[imghttp://img88.imageshack.us/img88/2121/imgp0427mn0.jpg][/img]














































Tribute to Nürburgring









Sunday : our restaurant in the rocks 









More photos ??
Please follow these links :

http://picasaweb.google.fr/serpent.TT/M ... gne210908#

http://picasaweb.google.fr/olivier.thib ... ogne_2008#

:wink:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent pictures Steffan, Phillipe and Olivier. Makes me wish the trip could have lasted a few more days.
I hope we see some of you next year in the Pyrenees.

I am sorry that it couldn't have been the whole gang this time. Penny, David, Wendy, Cáit, StevieMac, Steve H and Pete, you were all missed. May is a long long way away, I hope we get together before then. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> I am sorry that it couldn't have been the whole gang this time. Penny, David, Wendy, StevieMac, Steve H and Pete, you were all missed. May is a long long way away, I hope we get together before then.


I couldn't agree more Sean [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Has everyone recovered at this stage from the TTour de France :?: I have just about recovered eventhough i am still off work :!: Some excellent photos from Kev, Sean, John H and of course our hosts for the wekend Steffan, Phillipe and Olivier. Looking at the photos, i have been struck at the beauty of the country, made all the more beautiful by our cars and of course the various shades of pink everyone was wearing over the weekend :!: Once again I must express my thanks to our hosts for the excellent job over the wekend.

To quote Sean,



V6 SRS said:


> I am sorry that it couldn't have been the whole gang this time. Penny, David, Wendy, StevieMac, Steve H and Pete, you were all missed. May is a long long way away, I hope we get together before then. [smiley=gossip.gif]


You were all missed on the weekend. It wasnt the same without our tail end charlie, Pete's undercarraige, Mr Bling, big Steve, Wendy and of course my own Cáit.

We are just going to have to organise another event soon, dare I even say it, sans TT :?: :?:

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A few pictures from my camera. Someone else took some of the pictures below :roll: :roll:






















































































































Here we have a man in a pink shirt, standing in a castle/ chateaux doorway. Anyone else see a theme developing here???


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it Mad King Ludwig? :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> To quote Sean,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, nice to be missed... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

i would like to advise that my undercarriage is now secure...

whaddya mean an event sans TT? what have you been thinking about?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Here we have a man in a pink shirt, standing in a castle/ chateaux doorway. Anyone else see a theme developing here???


No, cant see any trend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice photies everyone ,great weekend, much better weather than Normandy .


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

First of all: MANY THANKS to CLANTT for organising a fabulous event in the Charente and Dorgogne areas of France, and to everyone that took part. A very memorable TTour indeed, once again with great company,

Now for my contributions to this photo thread. I'll do this in stages:

1) The Main ClanTT EvenTT

2) The Town of Saumar in the Loire Valley

3) Normandy D-Day Landings

===================================================================================================

The Main ClanTT EvenTT on this post for starters.

ClanTT photo stop on go kart track









A farm house lunch and wine stop









Auberge du Peche Lune, Tursac - Saturday evening hotel









Aperitifes at Le Peche Lune

















Olivier (Merlin) - ClanTT co-organiser









There's always one not quite lined up with the rest









View south over the Dordogne river from Castelnaud









Renegades on the ramparts - something has their attention









Balistas at Castelnaud









Castelnaud main building









View north over the Dordogne river from Castelnaud









John-H found an interesting little friend









More Renegades on the ramparts









Chateua du Beynac


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Most of the UK cars broke the journey home from the Dordogne with a stop over on Sunday night at the Crystal Hotel in Saumar on the Loire River, south-east of Le Mans.

The Crystal Hotel could not have been better located, the rooms had character and the breakfast was one of the best. Very well selected James!

We all arrived rather late in the eveneing and most of the crews departed early, so here's a few photos to the lovely old town of Saumar,

Two views east from the main arch bridge at the entrance to the old town

















Who noticed the castle lurking behind the hotels?









Spandrel walls of








The old main arch bridge









The Crystal Hotel is located next to a small castle

















The main high street









Typical side street









How to hide an ancient town wall









The boulevard leading back to the arch river bridge









Typical street corners

























The Sunday night refuge: no duck (hurray); no steaks (booo); pleanty of 1664 and Murphys though(hurray)


----------



## MerlinClanTT (May 14, 2007)

Hello friends,

Thank you for these nice pictures and specially for those about Saumur and Normandy.

On my turn, I send you some pictures :












and the link to my pictures album :
http://picasaweb.google.fr/merlinpadi/M ... GuUS1i0pjc


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been putting my electronic album together to show my friends and family. Having seen Oliviers pictures, I became a little obsessed with the "coloured object in a black and white world" effect that he used on the roadster at Javerlhac Kart circuit.

It's a very simple effect, but used on the right picture it an be very dramatic and highlights a part of the picture that may be missed otherwise.

A few examples. (Not all my originals I hasten to add)
My car at Peche Lune

















The TTour renegades at Pegasus Bridge









Declan in deep thought.









The remaining few in Saumur.









I was half way through editing that last one when I suddenly thought... Where was Karen?

I'm sure you'll agree that given the right photo, the effect can be superb. 8)

Enjoy,
Sean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks great - How do you do that effect then? Do you have to mask things out first?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Great that you picked out the pink shirt in decs musing photo Sean...very appropriate
_'the pink paddy strikes again!'_


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

John-H said:


> Looks great - How do you do that effect then? Do you have to mask things out first?


Yep, just pick out the selection, promote it to a new layer and then grey scale the original layer. Takes about 2-3 minutes per photo. I've done about a dozen over the last 2 days.



Petesy said:


> Great that you picked out the pink shirt in decs musing photo Sean...very appropriate
> _'the pink paddy strikes again!'_


It just had to be the shirt. It screamed out for it. :lol:

Sean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks again to our French friends for your hospitality. What a great meeting!!!

All pictures are fantastic and want me to go back NOW 

Oh, and I for one enjoyed the duck in all varieties [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Great that you picked out the pink shirt in decs musing photo Sean...very appropriate
> _'the pink paddy strikes again!'_


The question is where will he strike again


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That looks divine. 8)

Exactly the type of thing I'm in to... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Thank you for these nice pictures and specially for those about Saumur and Normandy.


Your pictures are first class! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Great that you picked out the pink shirt in decs musing photo Sean...very appropriate
> ...


hmmmmnnnn? :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Could be sooner than you think :lol: :lol:


----------

